# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Simplify-3D software and CTC Bizer ?

## EagleSeven

Has anyone here used Simplify3D Host-Slicer software with a CTC Bizer printer (model # 05024) ??

I would like to try a purchased copy,
 but do not want to buy it if it is Not compatible with firmware in our printer.
So, I'm trying to find someone that knows, for sure, if it will work or not ?

Note: The borrowed copy, I tried before, did Not work properly
but other people are saying there may be a problem with that downloaded copy ??

----------


## EagleSeven

I found, on Simplify3D website, that CTC printers are supposed to be supported,
but it does Not say if that includes All models and all versions of CTC firmware.  :Frown:  ???

----------


## Captin

I "borrowed" a copy also which didn't work, but then I purchased a licence and it works perfectly. I don't use it connected to the printer I use it to save to a SD card and print from that.

----------


## EagleSeven

> I "borrowed" a copy also which didn't work, but then I purchased a licence and it works perfectly. I don't use it connected to the printer I use it to save to a SD card and print from that.


?? Are you saying it will Only work if using the SD-card,
and Not thru USB cable, like it's supposed to ?
If so, that means that it is Not compatible with firmware
and That's a Problem that we would Not want !  :Frown: 

Thanks for the Reply  :Smile:

----------


## Captin

It WILL work through the USB cable also, but that's the worst way to use a 3d Printer because if anything happens to your pc whilst it's printing the whole thing stops. Nothing worse than getting 5 hours into a 6 hour print and the pc goes to sleep and the printer stops printing.

I had a big problem getting the serial ports to work on my pc until I discovered that the replicatorg and also the makerbot software take over the port and keep it open thus blocking any other software from connecting.

Once I uninstalled the makerware software and replicatorg, Simplify-3D worked fine and connected to the printer without issue.

I also find Autodesk 123D Design is a good FREE cad program that exports STL files that Simplify-3D can use.

My 3D prints seem to come out much better using Simplify-3d than they did using replicatorg, but then I am still getting used to the whole thing.

Best thing I ever did was use glass as my bed as for some reason the aluminium heated bed that came with the CTC was warped.

----------


## EagleSeven

> It WILL work through the USB cable also, but that's the worst way to use a 3d Printer because if anything happens to your pc whilst it's printing the whole thing stops. Nothing worse than getting 5 hours into a 6 hour print and the pc goes to sleep and the printer stops printing.
> 
> I had a big problem getting the serial ports to work on my pc until I discovered that the replicatorg and also the makerbot software take over the port and keep it open thus blocking any other software from connecting.
> 
> Once I uninstalled the makerware software and replicatorg, Simplify-3D worked fine and connected to the printer without issue.
> 
> I also find Autodesk 123D Design is a good FREE cad program that exports STL files that Simplify-3D can use.
> 
> My 3D prints seem to come out much better using Simplify-3d than they did using replicatorg, but then I am still getting used to the whole thing.
> ...


Thanks for info !
I may give Simplift3D a try, if nothing better comes out Soon.  :Smile: 
( At much Lower price ) 

Yes, must make sure that computer is configured for 3Dprinting.
Like disabling 'Sleep Mode'.  :Smile: 

I had same problem with Makerware locking out other software, 
but found that there is an option in it's pulldown-menu to disable that, before closing it.
So, it's not a problem if deactivated each time you use it.

 We use Autodesk Design and Mesh-Mixer also, they are Great!
Mesh-Mixer is great for quick and easy repairs and modifications.

I added glass to bed also, works Great !
I did not know how warped the bed really was , until I added glass.  :Smile:

----------

